
Ask HN: What's your opinion on the new TLDs? - BoysenberryPi
I&#x27;ve seen a lot of hate for the new TLDs from web developers and SEO guys so I&#x27;m very curious what Hacker News thinks of all the new TLDs.
======
detaro
it's split. The regional ones can work (.nyc, .berlin, ...) and IMHO are
useful for creating more specific namespaces.

Many others seem way to generic and/or create just another space to quickly
fill up all the useful names in.

------
DHJSH
I think the war's over and .com won. These new TLDs will always make a company
seem sketchy (with some exceptions for companies that have mostly an app
presence, or for certain tech segments.)

